# Newbie, Portable router table choice???



## Maxx (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello All, I'm new to this forum, also new to using a router. I appologize if this query has been asked "ad nauseum", but after searching these forums and not finding a satisfactory answer, here I am. I want a portable router table. I've seen the home-made ones on here, the building of which may be too much for my skills right now. I could definitely build a stand under a store bought table top, but that's about it. I will be doing home projects, no heavy use. My questions are these; should I buy the whole thing, or just buy a table-top and build the stand?
And, should I buy a cheap entry-level unit or a quality one which I won't outgrow? Money is not a big concern. I was looking at the Benchtop table from Kreg; the PRS2000. Any good? Or is there a table considered the "Gold Standard" of portable beginner tables? MDF or phenolic?
I own a Craftsman model# 130.26620.
Thank you in advance for any input, Bryan


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bryan

I will suggest the one below,,your router will fit just right
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/getModel!retrieve.pd?modelNumber=130.26620&pop=flush

It's not to big or to small, you can just put it on your work bench or your work mate bench, it has all you need from the get go.  plus they will ship it to you with free shipping....

"Cabinet Base" Bench Top Router Table
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/router_table_3.html

Just as a side note,,, I'm not a big fan of the Kreg or the OP... setup..

======



Maxx said:


> Hello All, I'm new to this forum, also new to using a router. I appologize if this query has been asked "ad nauseum", but after searching these forums and not finding a satisfactory answer, here I am. I want a portable router table. I've seen the home-made ones on here, the building of which may be too much for my skills right now. I could definitely build a stand under a store bought table top, but that's about it. I will be doing home projects, no heavy use. My questions are these; should I buy the whole thing, or just buy a table-top and build the stand?
> And, should I buy a cheap entry-level unit or a quality one which I won't outgrow? Money is not a big concern. I was looking at the Benchtop table from Kreg; the PRS2000. Any good? Or is there a table considered the "Gold Standard" of portable beginner tables? MDF or phenolic?
> I own a Craftsman model# 130.26620.
> Thank you in advance for any input, Bryan


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Why not the OP?

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RT01--


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nick, this is just a matter of personal prefference with BJ. We all have our favorites.
Bryan, the table BJ suggested is one nice option. I personnaly like the Kreg bench top table. What would be my first choice? The Oak Park table. Your router is virtually identical to the Bosch 1617 shown in the table. The difference between the tables is mostly how you want to work; they use different methods for clamping work and accessories like featherboards and we all have our own thoughts on what works best for us. I also included a photo of my first table; the top is easy to build and will work on most any base, and yes there is a Bosch 1617 in that one too.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I only just got the OP table. I always thought is was a tad expensive. 

I finally broke down after selling a couple full size set ups to make more room and find the OP to be enough to meet my needs and then some. I waited for the sale and bought as much of the OP stuff that my router table sales allowed for. All the jigs are really simple, but work well and seem like they will last forever.

Of course I held on to one full size set up with an Adroni cabinet and the CMT table top and pivoting fence.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

I don't want to step to hard on the OP table,,,,it's bit high in price for some plywood,, the real thing that I don't care for is the plate,,,  the 1st. thing is it's odd ball size,,then you must buy 2 plates in order to use the guides and use the big bits, it will not take any bit over 3" in diam. without some rework and as you know most are 3 1/4" to 3 1/2" in diam.

The plates are 36.oo ea. plus shipping and that can make it a bit high in price..but many don't find that out until they go to use the router table.
Then you must remove the router and reline it up on center every time you switch plates...

To me this is not the KISS way, I think, when a simple snap in insert would fix that error..like other Mfg. have done to get around the 2 plates problem ..

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BP-BP11-

But I just call them like I see them ..I maybe wrong but that's why I don't push the OP table.. 

==



nickao65 said:


> Why not the OP?
> 
> http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RT01--


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well yes thats why I said I thought it was a tad expensive.

But Bob I made a clear table insert for I think 15.00. Once you have the table you do not need those extra plates. You out of anyone know how simple it is to make your own. Plus you do not need buy the cabinet base(you can make it with the plans).

I do think you need to look at the OP *as a system *and not just a table. 

Paying 36.00 for the insert is probably not on someones mind who decides on this particular table anyway, it's not the cheapest.

I know you can show us a way to make a simple snap insert anyhow!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI NIck

I don't want to beat up the OP table to much 

But most of the time when you buy a tool you don't want to rework it b/4 you can use it...  I can almost see the guy that just got one and tried to put in a panel bit in and said what the hell do I do now..I got my big 3 1/4 HP in place but it can spin the bit without some rework or adding a 3/4" thick top to the table in order to let the bit spin ...

Then lets take the normal R & P sets and the guy only got the plate with the big hole in it,,,now he has a hole that king kong could step in to and switching plates is out because the hole is to small...for most of the R & P bit sets...and no way to make it smaller and safe to use..

" I do think you need to look at the OP as a system and not just a table"
The OP table is the system...

" I know you can show us a way to make a simple snap insert"
Yes I did make one for my setup but it's not a easy job and most don't want to put out 280.oo bucks and then start reworking things so they can use it .. 

I will say if you don't want to use the big bits or any bit over 1 1/4" in diam. then this is the one you want to have in your shop..how that's for a plug for OP... 



=======



nickao65 said:


> Well yes thats why I said I thought it was a tad expensive.
> 
> But Bob I made a clear table insert for I think 15.00. Once you have the table you do not need those extra plates. You out of anyone know how simple it is to make your own. Plus you do not need buy the cabinet base(you can make it with the plans).
> 
> ...


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Point taken.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm not sure if you have been getting the sale flyers but the price for the system as been under $200 with the vac-u-plate and about $175 with a standard plate. These prices are the best value I have seen considering all that is offered. Yes, needing a second mounting plate is a bad idea, there should be a removeable insert set up like on the Rousseau and all the others who copied it. Even so, at $36 these plates are less expensive than most plates. All of the Router Workshop items were developed as a system; they work well and have easy set ups. I know not everybody will want to use them but I think they are the best overall value offered. This is not meant to be an arguement, just presenting the facts. Everybody will decide which methods are right for them.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Wood magazine came with an extra insert this month about router accessories. There is a nice benchtop router table in it.
Actually, any kind of top with folding legs, or sides will do.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I got all my OP stuff on that sale or I would not have purchased. To make it worth it I bought as much as I could and did save quite a bit.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

A point that should be added to Bj's. If anyone truly watches the RWS, you'll see both Bob & Rick using more than 1 router.  Sometimes, you'll see 2 or 3. 

I agree with Mike, OP, should be looked at as a system. 

I have all of OP stuff. I'm very satisfied with it. Of course, I also have several routers too. So, the plate issue, isn't a problem for me.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Buy the best you can.
I eyed this one CMT before I made mine, not real portable though.

http://www.amazon.com/CMT-999-500-02-Industrio-Precision-Clearance/dp/B000Q930DO/ref=pd_sxp_grid_i_1_2

The top was the easy part for me to make. 
Buy a mounting plate.
Glue 2 3/4 pieces of mdf together, cut to size. Rout out for the base plate (pretty straight forward with instruction/help on this site)
Wa-la, router table.
Straight 2X4 & clamps, you have a fence. 
trim & laminate are nice but not required
Laminating it was easier than I thought.


----------



## Maxx (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello All, 

Thank you all for your inputs. Although this thread seems to have turned into an 
OP bash/defense argument. I'm still a bit confused though, I'm having a hard time finding answers to my original questions in these posts, but I thank you all for your time.


----------



## Stokestack (Jan 28, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> I will suggest the one below,,your router will fit just right


Hey Bob,

That link doesn't work. I went to the page and tried searching for "router table" and got zero results. But I started at sears.com and this is the only one I found. Is it the one you mean?

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00928160000P?vName=Tools

Gavin


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Gavin

I'm not sure how the link got screwed up, but this one I was talking about.


Peachtree’s Own Portable Router Table
http://www.ptreeusa.com/routerTables.htm

Most of the sears tables are toys 


=====


Stokestack said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> That link doesn't work. I went to the page and tried searching for "router table" and got zero results. But I started at sears.com and this is the only one I found. Is it the one you mean?
> 
> ...


----------



## Stokestack (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks. I like the looks of the benchtop one at MLCS, from your earlier post (http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/router_table_3.html).

I don't have space for a permanent table, so that one is appealing.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Stokestack said:


> Thanks. I like the looks of the benchtop one at MLCS, from your earlier post (http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/router_table_3.html).
> 
> I don't have space for a permanent table, so that one is appealing.


You might also consider getting just a top, and clamping it to a suitable work surface, such as a large WorkMate with the center section removed to create space for the router. That's what I did.

The legs on most of the "portable" tables strike me as a bit spindly. I'd be concerned about vibrations that could transfer to the top and the workpiece, making the cuts less smooth/precise.


----------



## Stokestack (Jan 28, 2009)

That's a good idea, Ralph. I did see this top (http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/tabletop.html), and I have a WorkMate. Is there another top you'd recommend?


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Stokestack said:


> That's a good idea, Ralph. I did see this top (http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/tabletop.html), and I have a WorkMate. Is there another top you'd recommend?


There are many tops available, most all of which are serviceable. My suggestion would be to pay close attention to the design of the fence to make sure it's to your liking, and the size and material of the mounting plate (and whether it's pre-drilled for your router). 

I have a large, now discontinued WorkMate that allows me to clamp the router table top between front and back bench dogs. Smaller versions might not work in that manner, but C-clamps are an alternative.


----------



## Pherdnut (Jan 26, 2009)

There's also plenty of plans out there for workmate-based tabletops. That's my next project, I think.

What Workmate model was that Ralph? Bigger than than the 425?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Guys

Here's just one more.. and the plans how to make this quick break down one 

========


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Pherdnut said:


> There's also plenty of plans out there for workmate-based tabletops. That's my next project, I think.
> 
> What Workmate model was that Ralph? Bigger than than the 425?


Mine in a Model 79-035 Type 2, 35" wide and about 30" max depth. It has straight legs (braced to the center) instead of the fold-under feet on the 425.


----------

